# Is there a worthwhile headlamp upgrade?



## pedxing (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a bulb out right now on my 1993 truck, which uses sealed beam lamps (glass covers). Is there a worthwhile upgrade, HID or other, out there that improves night driving, especially in the rain? I couldn't care less about improving the looks, but I am interested in upgrading the lighting if such a thing exists.

Has anyone done it? My local auto parts store says they have an upgrade for Xenon lights, but I'd like to know if it's worthwhile first.

Thanks!


----------



## lilredtruck (Nov 16, 2008)

i replaced mine with a set of diamond h-4 head lights. with them i only have to replace the bulb and not the whole assembly a lot more options available depending on how bright you want them. i bought a set of super white bulbs (and they are super white in color when they are on) and the night time and rain vision is way better than the sealed. i used to have a 86 isuzu pickup that i did the same thing to when they first hit the market expensive but worth it. thats why i did the same to my 93 d21 4wd. it was last year i got them forgot what i paid. just go to autozone, advance, pepboys, o'reilys or even ebay and see what you like. i have also coming for mine are smoked led direct fit tailights. i'll see how well those work out.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

I've been converted to a 2 piece headlight for about 6 yrs and I'm using Hella, now I'm running HID


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I was looking at the Hella 200mm vision plus units...


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

about 4 yrs ago I replaced mine with some Sylvania Performance sealed beams and they still work great. they are about $5 more than the stock ones and they make a big difference.


----------



## imperium (Sep 11, 2008)

ebay an h4 conversion and grab some hid's while your at it works great


----------



## pedxing (Jan 2, 2008)

Great, thanks for the responses.

I'll look into the Sylvania Performance bulbs since they're a straight bulb replacement rather than an upgrade.

While we're at the front end, those little rubber things that hold the front grille on that provides access to the bulbs have mostly degraded, so I can think of replacing them with zip strips, or has anyone gotten new ones from their dealership at a reasonable price?

Thanks.
Dustin


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Try the fastner area in a big box home improvement store. I found some and I think I got them for around 2 for a $1.


----------



## blakesommers77 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have some vvme 6000k hids in mine, and I bought some cheap diamond 7x6 enclosures off ebay... yes they were brighter than the stock lamps but they spread the light way too much... Go on ebay and look autopal lights 7x6 and get those, very very similar to hella, im about to order some myself and ill do a write up after I get my hids in them.

Also there are reviews for the autopal lights, just google them and theres a chevys10 blazer sights that dud a review on them


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I ended up putting in the sylvania silver stars, direct replacement, they throw more light to side too! which I like... to avoid a headach, grab some new grille clips, upper and lower, you'll need em!


----------

